# I can't sleep.



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I just can't sleep. My anxiety won't let me, and it's not good for me. I'm so tired, all the time. 
I will go to bed, anxiety will kick in and won't let me sleep with all the worries and stresses...can anybody help me?


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you tried any mild sleeping aids, like Melatonin? There are various sleepy times teas in grocery stores, too. They might take the edge off enough that your worries and stresses die down for you to sleep. They certainly helped me get my racing thoughts under control (I had severe insomnia for a couple of months recently, so I feel you there).


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Seroquel helps me greatly


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had really bad bouts of insomnia. I found that 75mg of amitriptyline induced sleep. Another episode was ended using 75mg of Seroquel. You need your rest.


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Try taking Melatonin.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Tea has helped me the most. Lots of medicinal sleeping meds will make you drowsy but won't do anything to address your anxiety whereas tea can actually help alter the neurotransmitters in your brain if taken regularly. Chamomile is great, maybe the best. Lemon balm and lavender are excellent as well and I know lavender helps with anxiety. Also, look into "sleepytime" teas with lots of good ingredients.

I basically went through the same thing as you did for three months last year and didn't sleep more than four hours a night. It was the worst three months of my life, but once I got to the root of my anxiety I finally began sleeping more even though it took some time. You need to solve your anxiety first, then sleep will come after that.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

derrrr said:


> Have you tried any mild sleeping aids, like Melatonin? There are various sleepy times teas in grocery stores, too. They might take the edge off enough that your worries and stresses die down for you to sleep. They certainly helped me get my racing thoughts under control (I had severe insomnia for a couple of months recently, so I feel you there).


No I haven't, but I'll try that out  Thanks for replying!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Pondererer said:


> Seroquel helps me greatly





forestx5 said:


> I've had really bad bouts of insomnia. I found that 75mg of amitriptyline induced sleep. Another episode was ended using 75mg of Seroquel. You need your rest.


Hm...I'll check with my doctor first.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Billy D.P. said:


> Tea has helped me the most. Lots of medicinal sleeping meds will make you drowsy but won't do anything to address your anxiety whereas tea can actually help alter the neurotransmitters in your brain if taken regularly. Chamomile is great, maybe the best. Lemon balm and lavender are excellent as well and I know lavender helps with anxiety. Also, look into "sleepytime" teas with lots of good ingredients.
> 
> I basically went through the same thing as you did for three months last year and didn't sleep more than four hours a night. It was the worst three months of my life, but once I got to the root of my anxiety I finally began sleeping more even though it took some time. You need to solve your anxiety first, then sleep will come after that.


Hi! I know I have to fix my anxiety first, I just don't know how to. I can only "take control" of it, with breathing and such.
Thanks for replying!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Horlicks...i swear that is better than valium.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Horlicks...i swear that is better than valium.


?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

There is a drink called Horlicks. I find it nice just before bedtime. Probably more of a psychological thing.

http://www.horlicks.co.uk/


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah i don't sleep either. my mother sometimes threatens me and says that she will hurt me if i don't sleep, but i don't feel safe enough to sleep. i don't know why. i just dont fall asleep.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> There is a drink called Horlicks. I find it nice just before bedtime. Probably more of a psychological thing.
> 
> http://www.horlicks.co.uk/


I'll check that. Thank you!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

babybowrain said:


> yeah i don't sleep either. my mother sometimes threatens me and says that she will hurt me if i don't sleep, but i don't feel safe enough to sleep. i don't know why. i just dont fall asleep.


Your mom threatens you? Huh...


----------

